# Is the ranking system broken/Has the Amazon Glitch Scrwed Up Your Sales (Poll!!) MERGED



## 50733 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The ranking on all my books went up too, DDark.  I only had one sale during the night.  Maybe Amazon was just slow in changing the rankings for the last few days.

Anyway, I wonder if it happened to anyone else.  Deadly Memories is in the top 100 for Romantic Suspense, and it fell out yesterday.  So nice to see it back again.


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

Heh! The third book in my series is currently #21 in the WHOLE Kindle store!! 

Yeah, seems that 2/3 of the books on Amazon lost all ranking. Possible algorithm change?


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

My book has been selling every day and somehow I fell off the ranking charts all together last night. Odd!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Where is Ed Robertson when you need him?


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

I hope they fix it soon. I don't like to have a ranking at all...boo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazon just shut down the ranking system on all my books. As always, their system is "perfect". The greatest company with the most untrustworthy, unreliable junk sales system. Hopefully they're now investigating all the counters as I requested.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

There's definitely something weird going on with the rankings this morning. Yesterday, all of my books were ranked in 7-12K range, and today the two that are showing rankings are between 1100 - 1300. The others aren't showing rankings at all, not even on my Author Central page. Let's just keep our fingers crossed that this is a legitmate bump. Things have definitely been off with Amazon's sales reporting for the past week or so.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

My books jumped too! Algorithm change coming? It's nice even if it lasts a few hours


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

My also boughts also changed. Anyone else?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

All my rankings have disappeared completely.  It's as if I never sold a book at all! Boo hoo. I can understand those of you who are still being counted are quite happy, but I would much rather pout. I want the rankings fixed!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, I'm sure they will fix it, but it's rather frustrating, since I'm having a freebie today, and that's one of the books that is no longer being counted. Freebie schmeebie for now. Well, at least that means I don't have to promote it until it gets its rankings back!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

> I'm sure they'll figure out what went wrong and fix it.


I hope so ... all my rankings have simply disappeared.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Um, yeah, something bizarre is going on. One of my two newest books under my other name is around 3000 in the whole store-- a big jump upward (it was ranked at over 10,000). The other newest book has lost its ranking entirely. Book number one has sold 125 copies this month, whereas book number two has sold 123 copies this month, and the sales have been evenly spread out over the month. So that makes less than no sense-- the books should be more or less identical in ranking.

Most of my other books have been deranked, too. I'm guessing a whole lot of books have been accidentally deranked by a glitch, thus resulting in artificially high rankings for the remaining ones.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

That's weird. I've been worrying all week because my sales completely dried up. I figured something must be broken, so I asked my husband to buy my children's book, to see if it was recorded. It was, the ranking went up a little, then shot straight back down again. I came to this thread and thought I'd look at my rankings again, even though I have only sold one more of my YA book today, thanks to a good review. Two of my books have no rankings at all and the children's book has shot up to the highest it has been for quite a while. I'd like to think it will stay there, but I'd like the sales it would have taken to get there, too!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

This is why I love the Writer's Cafe. Checked on Inside Evil - boom, NO ranking at all. Hopped in here and seems like I'm not the only one who's having problems. Let's hope they correct the issue quickly.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

> Oh, I'm sure they will fix it, but it's rather frustrating, since I'm having a freebie today, and that's one of the books that is no longer being counted. Freebie schmeebie for now. Well, at least that means I don't have to promote it until it gets its rankings back!


Ruth - same thing just happened to me. Just completely dropped out.


----------



## Benjamin A. (Oct 1, 2011)

My ranking shot up.
My heart filled with ecstasy.
It was all a lie.

You presented me with cake, and it was a lie. Thanks Amazon, this was like having to take a cold shower. It's not all your fault though. I probably should have known better, eh? Silly me, what was I thinking? Thanks for setting me straight with this reminder Amazon. I was probably getting a little too full of myself. Probably needed to be brought down a few more levels. A fake ranking spike was just what I needed to return to Earth.

/end sarcasm. Some ranting and a haiku is the solution to any problem.


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not going to complain. My pen name is having its best day ever ranking wise. However, I am hoping that when it is fixed that it doesn't mess up the ranks my books had originally.

Bilinda


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine jumped way up. Interesting...


----------



## Saja (Mar 22, 2012)

Even 50 shades is gone... Wow!


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

My perma-free book Dark Matter Heart had its worst day yesterday, yet I woke up this morning to find it at #2 in its category and #464 in the overall free store!! I also noticed that the category ranking only goes up to #7 http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/155749011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

The only book I have showing a ranking is my freebie - and it just had an ENT feature last night, so it shows up on the first freaking page at #15 in Fiction - Free.  Score! Screenshot time.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

The systems appears to be broken. My rankings are gone, and books that were listed in various top 100 categories are no longer on those charts. When Horses Had Wings was ranked at #28 in Drama, yesterday. Now it's not even on the list, despite robust sales overnight. This is discouraging.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, I hope they fix it soon. Fate of Destiny and Fate of Chaos have both been totally knocked off the charts just in time for book #3's release. #3 has climbed--but the first two are now gone. So much for momentum building.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, all of my kindle books are without ranking    and only one of my paperbacks has a ranking.  I hope they get things fixed soon!


----------



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

Same here. 2 have rankings, 5 do not. But the two that do...pretty much blew me away. Too bad it's not real! I was feeling good about myself for a minute there.  

I do feel bad for authors who've been bumped. Not fair. A couple of my books are off the lists now too, so I know how it feels both ways.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Benjamin A. said:


> You presented me with cake, and it was a lie. Thanks Amazon, this was like having to take a cold shower.


THE CAKE IS A LIE!

Yeah, I logged in to check my rankings and found one of mine that had hovered in the 50,000s overall and in the 70's-90's of its category was number 11 and I was in the top 10,000 for the first time ever. I almost fell over, checked my sales, and wondered when they would reflect this shining new reality. Oh, well. Back to work.


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Rude of them to break stuff before I've had coffee.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Real time updates on Month to Date Unit Sales also seem to be frozen. Either that, or there's been a worldwide nuclear attack and people have stopped buying books!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Wait... doesn't this usually precede some sort of change? What will it be this time?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Sigh. I guess this is the universe telling me I should get some *real* work done.


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Sigh. I guess this is the universe telling me I should get some *real* work done.


The universe is experiencing some real work delays. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never been this high up in two categories ever! I sure hope it's not a glitch @[email protected]


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Shucks! I too thought someone somewhere had something nice to say about one of my books.  Now I find out that's it's all some kind of snafu.  Well, back to work on the next one.


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

My free book and three of my other titles have no ranking....my one book that I'm trying to promote is ranked way higher than it should be, but of course there aren't the accompanying sales to go with it.

I don't know...what to make of this.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn. I had a huge bump as well. What's going on?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm kind of ticked. I scheduled my free day for today. I hope whatever Amazon has cooking in the algo room doesn't end up leaving a bad taste in our mouths.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to be very sad if this is some screw up with the rankings. I always get so excited when I shoot up because it means a sale  I went from 300,000+ to 63,000, I want it to be a sale, esp since I haven't had one in about a week now... Although my paperback has lost all rankings for whatever reason, so maybe it is the gremlins.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

On further checking ... not ALL of my rankings have disappeared, just the rankings for my self-pub books. My small press books are among the blessed ones that are seeing a huge boost. Is this coincidence? Are only self-pub books the ones who are missing ranks?


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not sure whether to take my book off free or leave it as planned.

Glitches happen, but I really feel for those who've lost their paid rankings.

(Susan, I'm pretty sure there are people with self-published books reporting big boosts)


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> Are only self-pub books the ones who are missing ranks?


Susan, mines self pubbed and it shot way up.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

The 50 shades books were affected so it isn't just Indie books. Had anyone had sales register since this all started?


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweetapple said:


> The 50 shades books were affected so it isn't just Indie books. Had anyone had sales register since this all started?


Yes


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

RM Prioleau said:


> I've never been this high....


And so early in the morning! I'll have some of what you're having....

My ranking, gone, zapped, hit with wacky invisible stick!

AMAZON...are you out there? I have the most excellent idea! Customer service are you reading this? For everyone whose ranking has disappeared, it would be so kind of you to "make up for it" by giving two hours in the #1 spot of Paid Kindles (oh, gosh, okay... 10 minutes, just 10 minutes!)


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm on my phone and out of the house but I think I see a pattern. My most recent books all have rankings. The others don't. Could every book updated before a certain date have gotten deranked?


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetapple said:


> The 50 shades books were affected so it isn't just Indie books. Had anyone had sales register since this all started?


I had sales over night on Fate of Chaos, so I was hoping it had moved up a notch on the list (blast Rick Riordan for standing in my way! ). Not only wasn't it at #5 on its little sub-cat, it's totally gone off the list altogether. Boo.

Mayhem is at #3 and it had sales overnight/ this morning, too.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

> Susan, mines self pubbed and it shot way up.





> The 50 shades books were affected so it isn't just Indie books.


Good to know it's just the random Amazon Gorillas, cranked up on spiked bananas again. 

#gottaloveKB


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I was kinda hoping I was alone in this.   Both of my books took a *massive* leap up the charts, and I do mean massive.  I'm not complaining at all, but I do feel for those of you whose rankings disappeared.

Sales and rankings have been wonky for over a week now.  Amazon must be tinkering with something.


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> I'm on my phone and out of the house but I think I see a pattern. My most recent books all have rankings. The others don't. Could every book updated before a certain date have gotten deranked?


Probably not... my book has only been out since April and its ranking is gone. Can we figure out the pattern?

How many who lost their ranking all together had a free promotion this month?

I just finished a free promo.


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> I'm on my phone and out of the house but I think I see a pattern. My most recent books all have rankings. The others don't. Could every book updated before a certain date have gotten deranked?


This is true here as well; the books with updated covers have rankings. Those without, don't.

Clever monkey, you are.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

My very uneducated guess is that they had to do something to fix sales and reporting issues. I know they were still working on that. Interesting timing with Kobo opening up yesterday. 
I really hope whatever they are doing is a fix or improvement.


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

MegSilver said:


> This is true here as well; *the books with updated covers* have rankings. Those without, don't.
> 
> Clever monkey, you are.


What does the bolded statement above mean?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

EllenFisher said:


> I'm on my phone and out of the house but I think I see a pattern. My most recent books all have rankings. The others don't. Could every book updated before a certain date have gotten deranked?


Ah... An astute observation. Indeed, my oldest book is the only one without a ranking.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Add my name to the list of people whose rankings disappeared. Wasn't it last July when they made that really big algorithm change with the also-boughts and such? Maybe this is their yearly big change? If so, I pray it's a change that is easy to figure out and adapt to!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I actually uploaded two books in April; one is ranked and the other is not. Maybe I updated one more recently. Everything uploaded after that date for me has a ranking.


----------



## Cheri Schmidt (Apr 15, 2011)

Does this glitch mean they’re tweaking the algorithms again? Hmmm....


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> Ah... An astute observation. Indeed, my oldest book is the only one without a ranking.


So...what we are surmising is that if you have multiple books then your first book is not in the rankings...and if you have only one book it is also not in the rankings?

Anyone want to chime in to disprove?


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Only one of my 6 books has a ranking today and it is much better than it has been. I don't think this has anything to do with updates on books since the single book with a ranking has not been updated for a couple of years. But then again, who knows?


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

kcochran said:


> What does the bolded statement above mean?


I mean we recently updated 3 covers. The ones that got updated have a ranking. The ones we didn't update (and haven't touched since they launched) do not currently have rankings.

Now if only I could remember the dates we updated those covers... Did I mention I'm pre-coffee?


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

No, I'm surmising books uploaded since April have rankings and older ones do not. More data is needed tho.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Something is definitely funky. Don't know if they're doing an algorithm switch or test or who knows what.
But nearly every book I click on is rank-less. And those who do have rankings seem to be off. My ranking, for instance, jumped disproportionately to sales, that's for sure. 

Don't know what's going on but it seems everyone's having some odd trouble.


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

kcochran said:


> Probably not... my book has only been out since April and its ranking is gone. Can we figure out the pattern?
> 
> How many who lost their ranking all together had a free promotion this month?
> 
> I just finished a free promo.


I don't think it's that, because 4 out of my 5 titles have no ranking now, and only one of them had a free promo last month...WEIRD!

ETA: like some others said, my only book with a ranking is my most recent one...it came out in June.


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

Savannah_Page said:


> Something is definitely funky. Don't know if they're doing an algorithm switch or test or who knows what.


...or someone fell asleep at their keyboard 

ETA: Is anyone seeing sales come in since this?


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

The first two of my series, which were at #22 and #61 last I checked, are now totally tankless. My third, published less than a month ago and ~#71 last I looked, suddenly jumped to #20 this morning. So I'm noticing the newer books are exempt from rank loss too, but is that across the board?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

EllenFisher said:


> I'm on my phone and out of the house but I think I see a pattern. My most recent books all have rankings. The others don't. Could every book updated before a certain date have gotten deranked?


Nope. In order of publishing, my number 1,2 and 4 books have vanished from the rankings, but number 3 is still there.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Drink coffee and buckle your seatbelt?


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Nope. In order of publishing, my number 1,2 and 4 books have vanished from the rankings, but number 3 is still there.


Did you recently update any book details or pricing or anything? Like since May?


----------



## Cheri Schmidt (Apr 15, 2011)

Savannah_Page said:


> Something is definitely funky. Don't know if they're doing an algorithm switch or test or who knows what.
> But nearly every book I click on is rank-less. And those who do have rankings seem to be off. My ranking, for instance, jumped disproportionately to sales, that's for sure.
> 
> Don't know what's going on but it seems everyone's having some odd trouble.


Yes, same here. Two of my best sellers lost their rank. I have 5 books out, and only two have ranks that have improved considerably. And I wouldn't say it has anything to do with when anything was uploaded or updated, for me, anyway.

On Fateful, I had a free promo about a week or two ago, and the rank is gone.

Totally "funky."


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh...this was posted last night on the huffpost http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nora-zelevansky/whats-your-number-confess_b_1677864.html

Maybe Amazon has decided we all need to go to rehab


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

/GEEKALERT

Does anyone else see this as an accidental experiment of awesome proportions? If you're one of the lucky ones to have your rankings boosted, you should be able to track sales before/after and see what the pure effect of a rankings boost is.

/endgeekalert


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'm hoping that with the launch of Kobo, Amazon is playing with a new system to give their indies more exposure.  I'd certainly love that.  However, it doesn't explain why so many of you who've had books out for a while are suddenly disappearing.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine was published on the 1st July and I have a ranking.

In fact, I'm very glad that I saw this thread before I checked my novelrank page - I tend to look at that because it's easier than clicking through the regions on the Amazon report page.  All but one of my sales so far have been on Amazon UK (which doesn't seem to have changed) - and my rank has dropped from somewhere around 450,000 to 98,217.  Novelrank now thinks I've sold something, so if I'd checked there before reading this then I might have been disappointed!


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

kcochran said:


> Oh...this was posted last night on the huffpost http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nora-zelevansky/whats-your-number-confess_b_1677864.html
> 
> Maybe Amazon has decided we all need to go to rehab


But I won't go... go... go...


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

My third book, which was still showing a ranking 15 minutes ago has now vanished from the rankings, so none of my books have a ranking now. Sales are moving, though.


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

I was cruising towards #1 in FREE (top 100 FREE and ranked #5 last night midnight PST) for _Seeing Julia_, so imagine my horror when I saw all the rankings were gone and she is nowhere to be found on the Top 100 FREE list this morning.

And, this is the way it goes; right? I do appreciate this board for being such a go-to source. So............I'm not the only one.

My other books look great, but I'm sure it's temporary because the sales are NOT correlating to the high rankings. C'est la vie...

_The Amazon god giveth and then taketh away._


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I also used NovelRank and because it registers a sale for each upward tick of your ranking, I know that this ranking improvement happened in three stages overnight, as I didn't sell anything on my brand-new book during the night acording to KDP, but NovelRank registered three sales based on ranking.

It does look like older non-updated books were affected.

As far as old/new books, here's my breakdown:

June 2011 small press book -- no ranking
Oct. 2011 small press book (updated last month) -- big boost (40K to 8K)
Nov. 2011 indie book -- no ranking
Feb. 2012 indie book -- no ranking
March 2012 small press book -- no ranking
April 2012 indie book -- moderate boost (30K to 17K)
July 2012 small press book -- moderate boost (30K to 17K)


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Definitely broken, as one sale leads to #29 in a subcategory and the freebie's rank isn't moving despite heavy downloads. I give up trying to figure Amazon out.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

As far as I can see all my stories except _Faith_ have no rank.

_Faith_, going crazy!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #469 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Series
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too.  Weird stuff.  Some books have no rankings.  My current biggest seller hasn't moved a copy in days,  but now suddenly has a much higher rank and is listed in its top 100 category, but no new sales have shown up.  But yes, I knew to come here to see if anyone else was seeing a glitch.  Glitch indeed.  Well then, carry on.  I'm sure all will be sorted in time.  (but of course I'll keep checking every 15 minutes.)


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

None of my books have had rankings OR sales this morning. One book that was free last month is still reporting free downloads.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

T.S. Welti said:


> Ah... An astute observation. Indeed, my oldest book is the only one without a ranking.


ah, yes! my old titles don't have rankings, but the new ones do!


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

destill said:


> None of my books have had rankings OR sales this morning. One book that was free last month is still reporting free downloads.


I've been having that problem, too. My book was made free nearly a whole month ago and I'm _still_ seeing free downloads. Thoroughly confused.


----------



## LucyFrancis (Sep 8, 2011)

I had no sales overnight on my first book, one on the second. Rank on book 1 is gone, rank on book 2 jumped from mid 61k to mid 6k. Book 2 was uploaded June 15, and so was an updated file for book 1. No sales being reported at the moment. Oh, and the also-boughts on both books have adjusted. Very strange gremlin activity!


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Just noticed that if I look at my books on the Author Central sales chart, the most recent date on all the charts is July 13th. That was Friday, the 13th, you know. LOL.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think it's a question of older or newer.  My oldest books are still ranked and much higher; my new ones, most of them are ranked and two of them aren't.   Other titles up.


So - only two are not ranked out of nine titles - two of my best sellers.  BUT - those two are priced $3.99 rather than $2.99.  
My newest title is also $3.99 and that one IS ranked.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

MH Sargent said:


> Just noticed that if I look at my books on the Author Central sales chart, the most recent date on all the charts is July 13th. That was Friday, the 13th, you know. LOL.


ooh I forgot Friday the 13th was this month. lol


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not seeing a pattern the way some of you are. Every Steel Magnolia title has had recent updates (whether cover changes or price or description or simply new releases) made through the dashboard. A title uploaded in May has no rank. Titles recently free have ranks. One title not in Select, which hasn't been free since Jan, has a rank.

I have two titles that were initially uploaded at the same time (Nov '11), had a cover change at the same time (Apr '12), have been repriced at the same time, have gone free (last week) at the same time and are priced the same. One has a rank, the other doesn't. 

It'll get sorted soon enough.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Does this sudden rise in ranking come with increased exposure?
One of my books is among the lucky, but I don't see any increase in sales as a result of the higher ranking as yet.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

A title I released in May, my short story has no ranking as well as my novel released in November and just come off of a free promo was ranked 15,000 and in a best seller list is also no ranking. Further I did note last night that the Also Boughts were different based on what account I was signed on as or what I was using to view my novel's page (iPad vs iMac). But books that were best sellers last night are now totally gone (Killing Lincoln has been #1 in civil war since February at least and probably longer and has vanished).


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep glitch! I'm thrilled about the rank boost to some of my books but others have fallen off the radar as well with NO ranking. =/ No bueno because of course the one with no rank was my highest ranked book to begin with and it's my feeder only $.99 cent book. And I'm not seeing a difference in sales in the ones with the bloated rank either. Whatever it is I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

I did a free promotion yesterday and all of my category listings are now gone and sales have tanked.  Ranking disappeared too.

I emailed Amazon, and got an auto response saying we'll get back to you in 3 days.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Content deleted because I disagree with Vertical Scope's new terms of service.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Add me to the list of no ranking and the worst over night sales in three months. My books have fallen off the top 100 charts and my free one doesn't even show up on the chart. Please Amazon, fix this soon.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Content deleted because I disagree with Vertical Scope's new terms of service.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

phil1861 said:


> Further I did note last night that the Also Boughts were different based on what account I was signed on as or what I was using to view my novel's page (iPad vs iMac).


There have been 2, possibly 3, different alsobot lists being displayed since at least April, so this likely isn't a part of what's going on today.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

No ranking for one of my books today (though it has sales, including recent ones).


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

I see many are suffering from the glitch.

Are any benefiting, as in a sales bump from being more visible on the bestseller lists?


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

My mysteries increased in their ranking and my nonprofit book, which has spent 6 months in the Top 100 Kindle Books for Nonprofits, entirely disappeared from them.

I went to AuthorCentral and it said this:

*"This format of "The Little Book of Gold:..." is no longer ranked."
*

Thanks Amazon! I actually noticed that myself!


----------



## Elisa Nuckle (Oct 26, 2011)

My ranking jumped by a lot! Was near 120,000 am now in 20,000 region. I wonder why this happened. Does anybody know yet? I've only managed to sell on book in the past day and only 24 total (the novella's only been out for two weeks) so far. I'm not complaining of course, the higher the better. It just seems random.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Me too.  Don't think its price related.  I have several books at different price points still showing rank - a much better rank.  All 3 are now in the top 10K overall.  Last night they were hanging around 40K overall.  The books that were doing really well, 10K overall and under lost their rank.  That's the only continuity I see.  Totally sucks.  I had one inching toward top 1K overall.  *slams head on desk*  SUCK.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no ranking on any of my books and all were doing very well....we'll see how they fair when ranking resumes.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

TattooedWriter said:


> I think Amazon are separating the trads and indies into their own charts and this is the first step


Some of my books are traditionally published and they aren't showing ranking....


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

TattooedWriter said:


> I think Amazon are separating the trads and indies into their own charts and this is the first step


I sure hope not...


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes.  Me too.  I can't see a pattern in why 4 of my books have dropped off the planet (the 'Arthurian' category only has 5 books in it!) and the rest have awesome rankings.  I suppose I'm not surprised there's an accompanying sales delay in reporting too.  If having high rankings on some of our books is even going to help.

You know when 50 Shades is gone, you're not alone.  And it's only affecting the bestseller lists, as far as I can tell, not the popularity rankings.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Really? Do you know this for a fact? Okay, never mind. Missed the _think_ part of that sentence.



TattooedWriter said:


> I think Amazon are separating the trads and indies into their own charts and this is the first step


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I suppose I'm not surprised there's an accompanying sales delay in reporting too. If having high rankings on some of our books is even going to help.


Since I noticed the jump an hour ago I've only had one new sale. Not sure if it's a delay in reporting (I wish!) or the ranking just not making a difference.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

another book just lost its rank... down to 2 that still have a rank.  10 dont.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Popularity lists run on a 30 day sales cycle that's behind a day. 

I've not seen a pattern in the books that are on the best seller lists now in civil war as they are also a combo of indie and trad and not on price either. With all the books that are gone, those that haven't been affected have all risen in rank so it will be interesting to see how much damage this does to the books that are missing when they get this fixed. Conversely, on how much this benefits those who are now enjoying added visibility.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

I wonder if they are separating them.  A few weeks ago there were some of us that noticed our Also Boughts were only indie books (trad ones had been removed) for a time and then the Also Boughts were changed back.  I hope that is not the case....to be continued.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't read all of this thread, but something is definitely happening.  Jack Kursed is sitting at a #775 ranking right now, which seems not right.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

TattooedWriter said:


> If they are doing what I think they are doing, there will be both trad and indie books with no ranking for a while as they work back through the store.


I'm curious what you're basing this theory on...


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

How would separating trades and indies help Amazon? How would it improve their store? They obviously make money selling indie books too. I'm not sure what the benefit would be for them to separate.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

I had about 15 sales on my best selling book last night (from 9pm to 6am). It's a kid book, so normally I only get 2-3 in that time period.
Today, all my rankings and categories are gone on all my books. They still show up it you go to the rankings, but at the exact same spot as light night before the sales bump--in fact none of the books in my main category have moved from last night and none of the ones I checked have a ranking either.

The bad news, is while I'd normally have 4-10 sales by now (across all my books); today I have zero sales so far. This (zero sales) hasn't happened to me in more than, maybe six months, so I am hoping it's a goof up--we'll see.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

It can't be the updates. I uploaded new versions of three books last week, and only one of those three is still showing rankings. Sigh. Freebie shot to that other place.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Monique said:


>


HAH!! Hilarious!

Death and Thaloc were both doing VERY well. Death was a free, but has been in the top 20 freebies list since April. When I checked today both books have no ranking what so ever. Thaloc was building to about 2+ sales per day (a new record for me).

I made a wee bit of money through Apple, Kobo, etc since January, but Amazon seems to be my bread and butter. We'll see what tomorrow looks like. Praying that it gets back to normal.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

TattooedWriter said:


> I think Amazon are separating the trads and indies into their own charts and this is the first step


While my indie books have lost their rankings, I see several indie titles in my main genre (travel) currently displaying rankings.


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

Monique said:


>


 Bwhahahahaha. This made me laugh for realz.

And just tossing my data onto the pile, my novel is way up in rank, the novella is not ranked now.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, my paperback has regained it's ranking a shot down a couple hundre thousand which is the reverse of my ebook. Still no sales showing up on the ebook either.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

TattooedWriter said:


> I think Amazon are separating the trads and indies into their own charts and this is the first step


I see a number of indie novels that still have ranking, so if that's what they're doing, they're not doing a very good job of it.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Content deleted because I disagree with Vertical Scope's new terms of service.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

MJAWare said:


> I had about 15 sales on my best selling book last night (from 9pm to 6am). It's a kid book, so normally I only get 2-3 in that time period.
> Today, all my rankings and categories are gone on all my books. They still show up it you go to the rankings, but at the exact same spot as light night before the sales bump--in fact none of the books in my main category have moved from last night and none of the ones I checked have a ranking either.
> 
> The bad news, is while I'd normally have 4-10 sales by now (across all my books); today I have zero sales so far. This (zero sales) hasn't happened to me in more than, maybe six months, so I am hoping it's a goof up--we'll see.


I could be wrong, but I think this bears all the hallmarks of a goof up rather than than a planned update. If it were the latter, I think they would have posted some message to the effect that our books were about to fall off a cliff. A radical shake up of this kind was never going to go unnoticed. People have been seeing the effects for several hours now, but there has been a deafening silence from Amazon. The most likely reason for that is that they are still trying to work out what's going on themselves.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, one of my books that still had a rank an hour ago has now disappeared. I'm afraid this is not getting better.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

DDark said:


> Do we think or know? I don't want my own chart. I like the idea that trad books have me listed as an also bought and part of that is being on the same chart as them. It also shows that we are competition. :-/
> Not cool if our books are all going to be ranked differently or we'll end up in an indie section of Amazon.


Think or know what? That they're indie? Several are by authors who are members here. One of Gemi Sasson's novels is still ranked, for example.

Most of the top 100 in a number of charts are novels which I KNOW are indie novels.

Edit: Doesn't mean I am a happy camper. Every blinking one of MY novels have lost rankings. I am hanging on to my calm by a hair but I do not see that this is some kind of an attack on indie novels or if it is, it's darn selective since it's skipping some of them.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

DDark said:


> I'm at work and can't check sales data. Has anyone noticed an impact to their sales out of the ordinary? I don't check my sales daily to be able to tell, but I know some do.


Yes, larger number of sales (more than normal) overnight, then none today. I've been averaging 25 sales per day (or more) for the last 6+ weeks. So zero sales is very unusual (but not impossible). Even on a slow day I should have 2-3 on my best seller alone.

I'm in the computer/database malfunction camp. Especially since none of the top 5 books in my best category have changed since last night and there are 3-4 of us all always competing for that #1 spot.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

DDark said:


> I'm at work and can't check sales data. Has anyone noticed an impact to their sales out of the ordinary? I don't check my sales daily to be able to tell, but I know some do.


I have two books that still have rankings. I don't see any change in sales in the one, but two new sales on the other, when it's my lowest selling book, getting maybe a dozen sales a month. So I think that's a definite maybe.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Well, one of my books that still had a rank an hour ago has now disappeared. I'm afraid this is not getting better.


This explains why my ranking is jumping around.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone had any reaction or response from Amazon!


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I see a lot of tinfoil hats this morning. This looks like some sort of snafu. I don't think there is any reason at all to think indies and trads are getting separated. 

DDark, My sales have suffered. I usually wake up to 20 sales. I woke up to 5 this morning. My rankings are gone and my books have disappeared from the top 100 charts.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone actually heard from Amazon?
I have no rankings at all which stinks because I had a promo planned for today!
Ugh Amazon, sometimes you make it hard to love you.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, has anyone else noticed that ads have disappeared? I don't have any ads displayed on the pages of books that are missing rankings. Ads are tied to ranking?


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

I staying up all night to check rankings and post shrill comments about unfairness.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, something is up. Tuesdays are usually one of my best days all week and I woke up with... 2, yep, 2 sales. That's not normal for me especially on one of my best selling days.

And seeing the 50 Shades falling off of the Top 4 spots (though awesome and encouraging) overnight tells me something happened while we were sleeping.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

One of my books is unranked... the others jumped. 

But I think everyone is "jumping" to conclusions... I suspect it's a server problem... not any kind of conscious separation... and it probably has something to do with the heat. So whatever server your books are on... somethings going haywire... 

Monique... you made me giggle. Anyone up for a Maypole dance?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm pretty certain this is a glitch in or update to the ad system.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

TattooedWriter said:


> This is just a theory: Books updated/published in the last 90 days are being separated. Older books have lost their rank until Amazon gets to them in a backward-moving system of indie and trad separation.


Nope. That doesn't work. I see books that have been out for a year and more that still have ranking.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

MJAWare said:


> Yes, larger number of sales (more than normal) overnight, then none today. I've been averaging 25 sales per day (or more) for the last 6+ weeks. So zero sales is very unusual (but not impossible). Even on a slow day I should have 2-3 on my best seller alone.
> 
> I'm in the computer/database malfunction camp. Especially since none of the top 5 books in my best category have changed since last night and there are 3-4 of us all always competing for that #1 spot.


All my rankings have gone but I'm still selling around 2 an hour. That's really, really slow for me.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kdpadmin just posted in the community:

Hello everyone,

We're very sorry for this inconvenience. There's no need to contact KDP Support - our technical team is aware of the problem and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible.

Thanks for your patience. We'll post further updates here when available.

Regards,

Kindle Direct Publishing Team


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Now 2 of my books are showing ranking at 2 are not. One of the books that are showing a rank is in the top 100... there's no way it's in the top 100...however no sales a reporting so I have no way to judge how many copies have been sold since last night but I don't think there have been that many. Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

libbyfh said:


> One of my books is unranked... the others jumped.
> 
> But I think everyone is "jumping" to conclusions... I suspect it's a server problem... not any kind of conscious separation... and it probably has something to do with the heat. So whatever server your books are on... somethings going haywire...
> 
> Monique... you made me giggle. Anyone up for a Maypole dance?


It is unlikely that it is a server problem. That would be much more localized. Only the people served by that server would see the problem. This is a massive problem which we're all seeing on the majority of books.

It is unlikely that it is that they are for some reason "separating" indie novels but they do have a massive glitch in their ranking system.


----------



## StephenEngland (Nov 2, 2011)

This is DEFINITELY an attempt by the evil Darth Bezos to rape all indie authors. . .so man the ramparts! Load the cannons with kittens! Indies count upon every man(and woman) to do his/her duty! Come and take us! WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Seriously, people, let's all take a deep breath. In the year I've been on KDP, this has happened at least three times. Amazon is a huge system, it's going to have glitches from time to time. Fingers crossed that they get it back up and that the sales report has been wonky as well. If it's accurate, I've only sold one book since 7 this morning.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Monique said:


> kdpadmin just posted in the community:
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


Thanks Monique!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Monique said:


> kdpadmin just posted in the community:
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


Thanks, Monique.

Haha! In other words they've already received 10,000 emails (probably no exaggeration) and everyone on call got rung up at midnight with frantic messages, dragged out of bed and no one will be allowed to put down their Mountain Dew until it's fixed.

Having a family almost entirely in the IT game in server support for a Fortune 500 corporation, I have such an amusing picture of how this works.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to eat my words because the ads just came back but rankings are still gone. I'm done trying to guess. Off to get some real work done. Best of luck to all of us suffering from blackout.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

StephenEngland said:


> This is DEFINITELY an attempt by the evil Darth Bezos to rape all indie authors. . .so man the ramparts! Load the cannons with kittens! Indies count upon every man(and woman) to do his/her duty! Come and take us! WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or go get a drink and write something.

One or the other. 

Edit: I am betting they loaded something new with glitch intact. Whoever did the testing will be dragged into a corner and spanked until they squeal like a pig.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Well my freebie is being downloaded like crazy. That's the only upside for me. My other 3 titles have no rankings. *Sobbing into my handkerchief as I raise my fist and curse the self-publishing gods--yes you Amazon and all your damn tweaking*


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

historicalromauthor said:


> Well my freebie is being downloaded like crazy. That's the only upside for me. My other 3 titles have no rankings. *Sobbing into my handkerchief as I raise my fist and curse the self-publishing gods--yes you Amazon and all your d*mn tweaking*


Oddly enough, mine is too.

I can't figure out WHY since it's not ranked. *boggle*


----------



## StephenEngland (Nov 2, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Or go get a drink and write something.
> 
> One or the other.


I find the anti-Amazon hysteria so amusing.


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

Well my pen name books which have shot up in the rankings are now seeing an increased amount of sales. And it seems to be feeding sales of books which don't have ranks too.

If they were to separate the indies from the trads I don't think it would be because of Amazon waging war on the indies. I think it would be merely because the customers have asked for it. Reading many of the Amazon forums they are always talking about how they wish Amazon would give them the opportunity to separate the two. I'm not saying this is it but Amazon are more interested in their customers and keeping them happy. It's the reason they do what they do.

Just my 2cents.

Bilinda


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Just saw this post on the KDP community... personally I've noticed sales are way down today. Anyone else have a massive drop in sales today?

_*My rank is gone, and no sales reported today (which is very unusual).
Glad to see KDP staff are on the case and trying to fix this.
I hope they can get our ranks and sales data working again soon. *_


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

StephenEngland said:


> I find the anti-Amazon hysteria so amusing.


Same here. The assumption that it is a huge attack on us even though large numbers of indie novels are unaffected is... *sigh*

But logic seems to be a foreign language.

On the other hand, I am cursing like crazy, I must admit. I had just managed to get _Freedom's Sword_ to a decent Sales Ranking and this will KILL that when it regains any ranking. And I have no doubt this is a glitch that -- as promised -- they will fix.

d*mn it.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't seen a sales since yesterday morning. Sometimes I joke with myself that the counter must be broken, but I guess this time it's true.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

This is on the Home page of my Author Central profile:



> Amazon Bestseller Rank Issue
> July 17, 2012 8:44 AM
> 
> Currently Amazon Bestseller Rank for some books is not being displayed on book detail pages on Amazon.com. We are aware of and working to resolve this issue as quickly as possible. We apologize for any inconvenience.
> ...


Also, my sales on my Author Central page aren't working at all. When I click on that tab, I see only the title of my book with a graph of the U.S. under it. There's nothing for me to click and it's not displaying any sales data. It doesn't matter if I click on "Weekly Sales" or "Sales by Geography"--the page looks the same. The only time I get a graph is if I click the "Rank over time" option. Anyone else having this issue? I hadn't noticed it because I typically log into the KDP site to check my sales.


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought my sales had gone down on my bestseller but, against all odds, it's still plugging away. I won't know until I can check my spreadsheet but I'm still making decent sales just eyeballing the changing totals. Don't know if the sales pace will keep me at the rank I was previously, however.   Guess time will find out?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

CabanaBooks.com said:


> Just saw this post on the KDP community... personally I've noticed sales are way down today. Anyone else have a massive drop in sales today?
> 
> _*My rank is gone, and no sales reported today (which is very unusual).
> Glad to see KDP staff are on the case and trying to fix this.
> I hope they can get our ranks and sales data working again soon. *_


Yep, mine are way down too.


----------



## JGreen20 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Also, my sales on my Author Central page aren't working at all. When I click on that tab, I see only the title of my book with a graph of the U.S. under it. There's nothing for me to click and it's not displaying any sales data. It doesn't matter if I click on "Weekly Sales" or "Sales by Geography"--the page looks the same. The only time I get a graph is if I click the "Rank over time" option. Anyone else having this issue? I hadn't noticed it because I typically log into the KDP site to check my sales.


The sales on the Author Central page haven't been working for at least 2 weeks (at least mine). There was a warning saying that they are improving the reports. 
Maybe this is related to the big mess they've made today (or maybe not).


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Our rankings went up a bit, and we've gotten a few more sales today than usual, which is good.. but our categories themselves were deleted. In the KDP pages it says 'Non-classifiable' Category, and on the book listings itself they say Books > Nonfiction only


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Is it just me or did the ebook thumbnail size shrink when viewing a category?

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-eBooks/zgbs/digital-text/154606011


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> Whoever did the testing will be dragged into a corner and spanked until they squeal like a pig.


You've been reading 50 Shades, haven't you... 

Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You've been reading 50 Shades, haven't you...
> 
> Betsy


Nope. I prefer my BDSM in another flavour.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

Ranking on my free book (Dark Matter Heat) is back to around where it was yesterday. Ranking on my other book (From Out Of Chaos) still has no ranking.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Corrected ranking has returned on one of our four books.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Ranking are back on mine...and ouch. They have taken a hit.


----------



## A.D.Trosper (May 15, 2012)

My ranking is gone too. But it isn't just indie authors. Book one of 50 Shades of Gray has no ranking. Book one of Hunger Games has no ranking, and on of the Hunger Games books (can't remember which) has no ranking.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Deanna Chase said:


> Ranking are back on mine...and ouch. They have taken a hit.


All my rankings are back and are around where they were before this whole hay ride started!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ranking is back on Freedom's Sword! Whew.

Took a hit but not as bad as I feared it might be. Lost about 1500 places on the BS list. Still in the Top 50 in its categories.

Still no ranking for Blood Duty though which is hurting.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine are back! And my freebie, which never lost its ranking, is doing even better than before the glitch. All's well that ends well as the saying goes.


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

Somehow I always feel comforted by these glitches... There is something very soothing about the in detail incapacity of international corporations.
Guess one is less severe with one's own ineptitudes.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine is back to just under where it was last night.


----------



## A.D.Trosper (May 15, 2012)

Mine is back and where it was. That is a relief.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Deanna Chase said:


> Ranking are back on mine...and ouch. They have taken a hit.


^^^^This.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

A.D.Trosper said:


> Mine is back and where it was. That is a relief.


Uh...when I click on the top 100 category rankings rankings on my product pages, they are still missing from the actual top 100 category lists. Is anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Overall paid rankings back on mine, but titles still don't appear on Top 100 sub-cat lists when I click them on my product pages.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> I staying up all night to check rankings and post shrill comments about unfairness.


 

Mine are also back but hard to tell how poorly I may or may not have been affected.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Uh...when I click on the top 100 category rankings rankings on my product pages, they are still missing from the actual top 100 category lists. Is anyone else seeing this problem?


Yep, this is still a problem. Mine aren't showing in the top 100's either, though my rankings say they should be.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine are mostly back. My 30K that went to 10K is now at 500K, which can't be right. But I'll ride it out.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine is back and also stayed roughly in the same place... BUT my page says I'm #74 on the Anthologies list (about where I was before the Missing Hours), but I'm no where on it! Anyone else having that issue.

I know whenever I hit that list I linger there and my sales jump a bit so I'm hoping that gets fixed quickly.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Uh...when I click on the top 100 category rankings rankings on my product pages, they are still missing from the actual top 100 category lists. Is anyone else seeing this problem?


Yep. It looks like that is still in the process of either being fixed or updating.

Edit: Fixed now -- for mine at least. It just appeared on the category list.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine is back - a bit worse than it was before the hiccup - but that could just be how much its naturally dropped during that time.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> Mine is back and also stayed roughly in the same place... BUT my page says I'm #74 on the Anthologies list (about where I was before the Missing Hours), but I'm no where on it! Anyone else having that issue.
> 
> I know whenever I hit that list I linger there and my sales jump a bit so I'm hoping that gets fixed quickly.


Mine are now appearing on their relevant top 100 category lists again...patience!

It seems that there was no truth behind all the conspiracy theories after all.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Alondo said:


> It seems that there was no truth behind all the conspiracy theories after all.


Unless... *backs away* You're in on it, aren't you


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> Unless... *backs away* You're in on it, aren't you


We're all in on it.

Muahahaha Darth Bezos has turned us all into pod people who pretend we have ratings when we don't.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> Unless... *backs away* You're in on it, aren't you


"Discovered...Aarghhhh!!"...(Disappears in a puff of smoke!)


----------



## Elisa Nuckle (Oct 26, 2011)

Welp, I'm not in the 20k region anymore. They must've fixed the bug. Back to the 115k region for me.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Just curious...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CabanaBooks....I'm going to merge this with the other thread where they are already discussing this; your poll should go with it...

Folks, there's a poll at the top now; please participate!

Betsy


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Monique said:


>


HAHAHAHHAAH!!!

YEAH!

Okay, writers, get back to your writing! Or waging war on various groups of other people. Kanye West wants scrambled eggs and more word count!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for merging the poll, Betsy.  It will be interesting to see the results


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

Mine is back too... a 11,697...yesterday morning I was 6,802.  Haven't had a single sale show up today.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm starting to get a little more than ticked. The only book still not showing rank is my best seller. The Author Central ranking shows a pick up in sales since yesterday (not related to the original boost given when the glitch began this morning) but I'm not seeing any sales reporting on KDP.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

kcochran said:


> Mine is back too... a 11,697...yesterday morning I was 6,802. Haven't had a single sale show up today.


Mine are selling, if a little sluggish. Am at #941, which is about 100 places below where I was yesterday.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm glad the rankings and category lists have been fixed.  I am not seeing any sales on KDP report yet, but the last few days I have gone all day without any sales showing up and then they all post late at night.  We'll see.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I had lowered the price on _Freedom's Sword_ to 99 cents for a "limited time sale", had good results, and just raised the price to its regular price. And of course, this is going to make it very difficult to analyze the results.

KDP seems to be working because I'm seeing downloads on my freebie which means that sales on Freedom's Sword have completely stalled. Maybe. *bangs head against wall*

ETA: Odd that KDP is showing no sales today and yet since the rankings have come back up its ranking has improved marginally. What a weird day this has been.


----------



## StephenEngland (Nov 2, 2011)

In the spirit of properly perpetuating conspiracy theories, I would like to observe that bestselling indie author Daniel Silva was also missing his ranking this morning.


----------



## Benjamin A. (Oct 1, 2011)

My rank went back to oblivion, but it didn't return to what it was. I'm 200k now instead of 300k... Not that it makes much difference at that level. Still, I expected to end up where I was before since apparently there were no sales through my bump. I wonder why I didn't return to a closer semblance of my previous rank like others are saying, especially since I had no sales. I'd think I'd only be lower today. Maybe it's still coming though.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

My rankings are back, but looking quite a bit lousier than before the glitch. :out:: 

Guess I must get back to finishing the next book!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

My ranks are back on those books where they were missing, though on at least one book the rank seems to be lower than it should.

Interestingly, I did have a couple of sales over night and today, so the rank issues haven't affected sales.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I took my book off free around 8 hours ago. It still has no ranking. Worried!


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

My sales are back and my ranking is back too, right where I'd hope it to be 6,653. However, I'm still only showing two sales and a couple borrows on the day--I'd expect to have dropped to 10,000 or higher with those numbers, so maybe my sales aren't reporting?

Who knows, but it looks like they are getting things worked out.


----------



## lovewriting (Jun 19, 2012)

My book is down 60,000, but I'm very new...

Haha Stephen England on Daniel Silva - LOVE his books.  It's nice to know Amazon isn't showing favoritism.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Anya said:


> I took my book off free around 8 hours ago. It still has no ranking. Worried!


My ranking is still gone, too. It seems the only way to check ranking for us, the forgotten ones, is to check Author Central > Sales Info > Sales Rank Over Time.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> My ranking is still gone, too. It seems the only way to check ranking for us, the forgotten ones, is to check Author Central > Sales Info > Sales Rank Over Time.


Indeed... it's like a really bad day on the stock market


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Ditto the "I love KindleBoards" comments. I couldn't figure out what happened until I found this thread. 

I checked yesterday, and my sales were 37 for the month and my ranking was in the 30K range. Today, my sales went to 64, and I thought, "That can't be right. I didn't do anything!" I looked at my KindleNationDaily tracker and from about 5:00 AM (Eastern) to 2:00 PM, my ranking went down into the 2K range. 

I track a few other books, and saw some of them go to a ranking of -6,777,216 for the same time period. My guess is their sales sucked for those hours.

Sorry if you were one of the authors who got ripped off, helping make this one of my best days ever.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Spoke too soon - Dropped to 20k. Hopefully it's one drop and you're done


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Two of my stories got the bump. Three of them dropped off the charts. None of them have got sales so far today. 

Rue


----------



## LucyFrancis (Sep 8, 2011)

My rankings went back to normal by about 2:00 MDT yesterday, but I haven't had a sale since the whole fiasco began. I usually have 10-15 per day across both books, so this is not a happy thing. I hope sales are just not reporting, but the rankings are sliding, so who knows?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

LucyFrancis said:


> My rankings went back to normal by about 2:00 MDT yesterday, but I haven't had a sale since the whole fiasco began. I usually have 10-15 per day across both books, so this is not a happy thing. I hope sales are just not reporting, but the rankings are sliding, so who knows?


My sales are still clocking up, but at a much lower level than before, so it's hard to say what's really going on.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Alondo said:


> My sales are still clocking up, but at a much lower level than before, so it's hard to say what's really going on.


I still have one book (my best seller) that hasn't got its rankng back and sales are not reporting for that book. I'm going to be really ticked if I end up losing another whole day of sales. According to Author Central, that book is ranked #4,217 right now, and the ranking has been going up and down between 3,400-4,700 since yesterday so I know it's selling.

My other books are still reporting sales, though.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

My free book does not have a rank.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

T.S. Welti said:


> I still have one book (my best seller) that hasn't got its rating back and sales are not reporting for that book. I'm going to be really ticked if I end up losing another whole day of sales. According to Author Central, that book is ranked #4,217 right now, and the rating has been going up and down between 3,400-4,700 since yesterday so I know it's selling.
> 
> My other books are still reporting sales, though.


My sales (and ranking) reported yesterday. But this morning my best seller is ranked #5,847, but KDP only shows one sale--something is still up. With just one sale, my ranking should be worse not better than it was last night.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

MJAWare said:


> My sales (and ranking) reported yesterday. But this morning my best seller is ranked #5,847, but KDP only shows one sale--something is still up. With just one sale, my ranking should be worse not better than it was last night.


Since last night I've had only one sale which is unusual, and my ranking has dropped only 1k. I'd think it would be more considering I sold 10 books yesterday. Hoping I've had more sales that just haven't been reported yet. Hard to say.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

ChristinaGarner said:


> Since last night I've had only one sale which is unusual, and my ranking has dropped only 1k. I'd think it would be more considering I sold 10 books yesterday. Hoping I've had more sales that just haven't been reported yet. Hard to say.


THIS - for the last 3 days. And my ranking dropped about 5k, but that's still not much for almost no sales in 3 days.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Seth called and we now have a rank on Jack and Djinn.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

MJAWare said:


> My sales (and ranking) reported yesterday. But this morning my best seller is ranked #5,847, but KDP only shows one sale--something is still up. With just one sale, my ranking should be worse not better than it was last night.


Same here. My reported KDP sales are much lower today, but my ranking has climbed from #1226 to #1017. Are all sales being reported, I wonder?


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

My ranking continues to rise on the back of no sales being reported. Anyone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Sigh... after months in the doldrums, my sales were finally beginning to improve a bit. Not massive numbers, far from it, but a little general increase that warmed my heart. 

Now this, and I'm back to a barely moving crawl again...


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't had a single sale since this whole fiasco started and my rankings for all 5 stories have slid into obscurity. I'm really disappointed. 

Rue


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, how did I miss all this? Sales for my best seller jumped off a cliff the other day, as the book dropped suddenly out of the top 100 for its category (where it's been sitting for over a year). Rankings on two of my other books have fallen sharply to the lowest I've ever seen. I had no idea the same thing was happening to other people.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

And the weirdest thing is that my sales at Amazon.co.uk, which had improved the most, and overtaken my sales at Amazon US, have tanked the hardest and are back to the moribund state of my darkest days. 

Thanks to this glitch, I've lost what little ground I'd managed to gain...


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been so low for so long now, that any ranking is meaningless to me, and is the least of my concerns. As far as I am concerned it has been one long glitch since last August!


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Wow, how did I miss all this? Sales for my best seller jumped off a cliff the other day, as the book dropped suddenly out of the top 100 for its category (where it's been sitting for over a year). Rankings on two of my other books have fallen sharply to the lowest I've ever seen. I had no idea the same thing was happening to other people.


I lost my number 1 spot in SciFi series that I'd held for over 6 months. Comparing sales before and after the "glitch", I suspect that algorithms may have been changed again - either that, or not all sales are being reported. Something seems amiss...


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, my rankings appeared to have improved, but I've only had 6 sales in the last two days and I have been doing double digits each day.  I am hoping the sales are just lagging behind and will show up soon.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Same here--my sales after the glitch really slowed, both in the US and UK.


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

Ooops
they do it again...
I published the German version of my 1st book last night and I did some test buys from my account and a friend's and gaaaaaaah, nothing shows up.
Also, my .com rankings are behaving very unruly with no sales showing whatsoever.
With a new publication in English and my first translation out this is really gnawing on my nerves, I can tell you.
The glitch has somehow killed my US sales. I hope things will stabilize.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm hoping to heaven it's still glitchy because sales of all my titles have completely tanked. and I mean tanked. *shudder* started to think, this is it, woman. it's all over.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

My daughter had surgery this week and I completely missed all of this! All I knew was suddenly I couldn't sell a single book. Normal slow months are three a day, but I haven't sold anything in a week. This is horrible.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> My daughter had surgery this week and I completely missed all of this! All I knew was suddenly I couldn't sell a single book. Normal slow months are three a day, but I haven't sold anything in a week. This is horrible.


If it makes you feel any better, my sales and rankings seem to be recovering slowly, although I'm not yet back up to where I was. This may suggest that the position will correct itself over time.


----------

